# 1997 Silverado Extended Cab



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1458922


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like to know where you deer hunt, thank you very much!!!! I like the ad


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Those deer were taken in the Crawford mountain muzz hunt of 2010.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

They don't make those trucks like they used to. My dad has a 1996 and for some reason we just can't get that thing to stay put down. The repairs on it are always so simple and finding parts for it are like a dime a dozen. I would imagine even with the crazy high miles on that truck you could keep that thing running for a long long time.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> They don't make those trucks like they used to. My dad has a 1996 and for some reason we just can't get that thing to stay put down. The repairs on it are always so simple and finding parts for it are like a dime a dozen. I would imagine even with the crazy high miles on that truck you could keep that thing running for a long long time.


Well of course, it's a chevy.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have an 03 silverado with 272,000 miles. Has had a rod know for 2 years, has water in the oil and oil in the water. Still runs great!!


----------

